# [UPDATE] First images for the Mad Box standalone console released



## sTo0z (Jan 4, 2019)

What in the ...


----------



## linuxares (Jan 4, 2019)

That's one ugly piece of electronics


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 4, 2019)

Who knows... Maybe that thing is as big as an Amiibo and still function the way they expect. XD


----------



## Chary (Jan 4, 2019)

Why?

The lights seem to act like they're trying to be "cool PC gamur" RGBs, but they just look like neon outlines of Rabbids...


----------



## noahc3 (Jan 4, 2019)

takes up way too much space with those feet and the big divot in the top making a huge part of the footprint useless. there is a reason why everything largely follows the box design, its compact.

frankly it just looks like steam box 2.0, a gaming pc with maybe some custom software on top.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 4, 2019)

Not too sure what to think, here... But I do know that I hate it.


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Jan 4, 2019)

It’s... a design I suppose. Not a fan of that logo-esque thing on the orange one though.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 4, 2019)

I wonder why it has that weird waving shape... A burrito holder?
Looks like a perfect fit for a burrito, you know if the console is going to get hot at least take advantage of it to keep your dinner warm.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 4, 2019)

RGBs just make everything look cooler /s

But really, that looks pretty ugly


----------



## Xzi (Jan 4, 2019)

That's straight-up a PC tower.  An ugly one, but still, how are they calling this a 'console?'


----------



## Harsky (Jan 4, 2019)

This is going to be the Phantom all over again isn't it?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Entertainment

Along with that Ataribox thing, all these "new consoles" being released reminds me of the 90's when the CDI and the 3DO is trying to join an already crowded market.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 4, 2019)

Wow, I kind of feel bad for joking about the original Xbone design now.

They should have blurred the whole picture. 



Xzi said:


> That's straight-up a PC tower.  An ugly one, but still, how are they calling this a 'console?'



My guess is that either it will come with some custom 'game' OS and/or it will be locked down.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks like the trash you see when you look up fake gaming consoles.


----------



## Beerus (Jan 4, 2019)

t0p ti3r console must buy!!


----------



## Rudy69 (Jan 4, 2019)

It's a 3d render of a non existent product..... are we supposed to be excited?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 4, 2019)

I guess they just really love bankruptcy...


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jan 4, 2019)

It looks like a PC
Talks like a PC
Walks like a PC


Shits a PC


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm not buying this if it cost more than xbox one x or have no games from any of the current console systems. Also I don't want my system glowing bright like that in the dark.


----------



## Vorde (Jan 4, 2019)

I feel like I'm the only one here who things the design is kind of awesome. Its different, and it sticks out. The current generation of consoles imo just look like plastic boxes, instead of interesting designs. I mean, look at the original PS3 or the Model 1 Sega Genesis. They broke the mold and still ended up looking pretty awesome.


----------



## Zonark (Jan 4, 2019)

linuxares said:


> That's one ugly piece of electronics


Let’s not forget the “Boomerang” PS3 controller...


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 4, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Not to sure what to think, here... But I do know that I hate it.


Imagine if Valve sues them for making it cause of their failed steam boxes/machines (they have to get the money back somehow) also watch the price be steep with no 3rd party support it's gonna bomb HARD


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Jan 4, 2019)

I think my biggest issue with the madbox is that its not even called smth cool like the mad house or the asylum


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jan 4, 2019)

Steambox should have called itself a console

Might have sold more


----------



## XDel (Jan 4, 2019)

They need to stop


----------



## Espen84 (Jan 4, 2019)

Vorde said:


> I feel like I'm the only one here who things the design is kind of awesome. Its different, and it sticks out. The current generation of consoles imo just look like plastic boxes, instead of interesting designs. I mean, look at the original PS3 or the Model 1 Sega Genesis. They broke the mold and still ended up looking pretty awesome.


 I do agree, I kinda like it. And it's still in development. So my bet is this is just an idea of how it's going to look. And personally I'm kinda excited. I like the ideas of something different than xbox and ps4. And who know, it could be great.. But the price can't be to high if they are going to compete with two juggernauts like Xbox and Playstation


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 4, 2019)

Zonark said:


> Let’s not forget the “Boomerang” PS3 controller...


Only because you won't let us..


Honestly? I'm sick of these upstarts coming out with these designs they pull from left field. It's a sure sign they're going to fail.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm the kinda person who enjoys RGB and custom consoles and stuff.... You show me a neon console case and I'm sold.

BUT these are just.... random ass colors for the sake of standing out. You'd have to throw a towel over that cus it'll light up the whole fuckin' street.

Those are also some of the laziest console designs I've ever seen. Dear god, it screams Steam Box and that's NOT a good start off.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks like a melted and squished Ouya.
wait a second...


----------



## cearp (Jan 4, 2019)

it's like an rgb toaster...


----------



## Delerious (Jan 4, 2019)

If this thing really is as powerful as they suggest, I can't help but question the cooling potential. I mean... I can see two fans and a bottom vent, but those fans look choked for air.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 4, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> Imagine if Valve sues them for making it cause of their failed steam boxes/machines (they have to get the money back somehow)


No they don't, Valve has never been strapped for cash.  They can try experimental things like Steam Machines and VR hardware precisely because Steam funds it all.  And then some.

That said, I don't expect the Mad Box to fare any better in the general market than Steam Machines did.  Most people will recognize right away that it's a pre-built PC, and the people looking for a user-friendly console experience like Switch or PS4 will be disappointed in the software side of things.  Plus I expect the price to be ridiculous if it really can handle [email protected]


----------



## proffk (Jan 4, 2019)

If this console is to be released in three years time how can it claim to be the most powerful ever built. While technology advances in three years time the specs will be so last gen. Even the PS5 or project scarlett will be well ahead with pro versions of there consoles by this is released.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 4, 2019)

I can’t wait to play excitebike in 4K. I’ll have to upgrade my TV now. #notreally #newOUYA #sarcastichashtag #


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks like a fucking cowboy hat


----------



## coffinbirth (Jan 4, 2019)

Zonark said:


> Let’s not forget the “Boomerang” PS3 controller...


I actually have a knockoff one of these in storage(would photo otherwise) that *might* be made by Pelican, and I swear its the most comfortable Dual Shock-esque controller I've ever used. Just fills the palms perfectly.


----------



## m_babble (Jan 4, 2019)

"Things that are not aesthetic."


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 4, 2019)

False News, this is the actual Mad Box


----------



## Xzi (Jan 4, 2019)

proffk said:


> If this console is to be released in three years time how can it claim to be the most powerful ever built. While technology advances in three years time the specs will be so last gen. Even the PS5 or project scarlett will be well ahead with pro versions of there consoles by this is released.


It depends on the hardware specifics.  Being that this is essentially a pre-built gaming PC, a GTX 1070 or above would likely continue to be more powerful than next gen's consoles.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks unnecessarily overdone. Needs to be more simplistic and stylish. No surprise it's just a PC, but if it's not coming out for 3 years, it'll be competing with the next xbox and playstation. Be curious if it'll be customized parts or off-the-shelf parts. 

When they talk about creating games, they could try and sell it as an indie box. It'd be the only interesting selling point it could possibly make.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 4, 2019)

i smell of Ouya...


----------



## Xandrid (Jan 4, 2019)

It looks neat


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 4, 2019)

cearp said:


> it's like an rgb toaster...


----------



## cearp (Jan 4, 2019)

SomeGamer said:


>



oh boy!! thanks


----------



## TheZander (Jan 4, 2019)

what's the point of making a console look like a fancy gaming PC if it's not a fancy gaming PC and you're trying to make a standalone console. It should look like a typical game console as much as possible.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 4, 2019)

I think the design is interesting but I REALLY wish they didn't go for the high end and instead went for the low end like the Switch. We already have enough competition at the high end with Sony, Microsoft and PC. This is why I'm really hoping that the Atari Box succeeds. Not all of us need bleeding edge graphics and lets be frank, low end machines force developers to get creative. Just look at the amazing work that Panic Button has done for the Switch and similar work that High Voltage did for Wii. The industry needs both low and high end machines.


----------



## CoolStarDood (Jan 4, 2019)

Vorde said:


> I feel like I'm the only one here who things the design is kind of awesome. Its different, and it sticks out. The current generation of consoles imo just look like plastic boxes, instead of interesting designs. I mean, look at the original PS3 or the Model 1 Sega Genesis. They broke the mold and still ended up looking pretty awesome.


I second this


----------



## KingBlank (Jan 4, 2019)

disgusting


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks like a modified space heater to me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2019)

Mmmh... from what i see...
You cant put it in some furniture due to its vertical shape
Plus, you cant lay it on its side due to its base
Not very convenient...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spiderkid08 said:


> I think my biggest issue with the madbox is that its not even called smth cool like the mad house or the asylum


Yep... i must admit, Asylum sounds cool


----------



## Itzumi (Jan 4, 2019)

SomeGamer said:


>



that just made my day, not gonna lie


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 4, 2019)

Remember when you guys wanted really cool Tvs?





Maybe MB found inspiration:





And you'll adopt these new things without prejudice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh no... Abort, abort!


----------



## Kigiru (Jan 4, 2019)

This is just ass-ugly and unappealing.
+ Who cares about how powerful your console is when you have no games?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 4, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Looks like a melted and squished Ouya.
> wait a second...


It seems some of the design decisions aren't based on functionality, so I'm curious what their inspiration for it was...I would remove the parts that seem superfluous like the curvatures at the top. The gamecube looked like a box and had a functional handle at the top for example.

edit: Or call it the MANTA RAY as the curvatures on the bottom kind of remind me of a manta rays fins. That'd make more sense at least.


----------



## DuoForce (Jan 4, 2019)

This looks MAD stupid.

This is gonna fail so hard.  Potentially worse than Ouija or whatever it was called


----------



## guily6669 (Jan 4, 2019)

Dont like the design, seems like some crap from Apple or for gamer kids, I would prefer something more.......... SIMPLE.

And I don't have height enough for that thing here, my PS4 Pro is under the TV even though its design is ugly.


DuoForce said:


> This looks MAD stupid.
> 
> This is gonna fail so hard.  Potentially worse than Ouija or whatever it was called


Thats a completely different thing (Ouya), that wasnt even much of an actual gaming console but more just another android box like any other crap even Nvidia Shield TV is kinda a fail though Nvidia were actually the only company trying to do something to bring some console known games to android, but even them fail so hard as they bring just some old games to a underpowered console already like if it would compete with M$ or Sony...

This one is supposed to be the most actual powerful gaming console ever made, they claim to be like a good performance PC 2 years from now (when it launches), but since they are not known I guess they will kinda fail because exclusives...

But if they at least dont bring the shitty subscriptions to play online and if it at least gets all the multiplatform games from any other Next Gen consoles, then it might be interesting... however in a world of fanboys from Sony\Nintendo\M$ I guess most ppl will continue with the others that they probably follow for decades...


----------



## asnka (Jan 4, 2019)

Over 9000 gigaflops


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 4, 2019)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> False News, this is the actual Mad Box
> View attachment 154245



Man, I can't wait to check out the hardware for that... Who knows the high-tech equipment inside of that ultra-uber MadBox...


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 4, 2019)

Xzi said:


> That's straight-up a PC tower.  An ugly one, but still, how are they calling this a 'console?'


I was gonna say the same thing. Any one can take a pc mother board and add parts and call it a "Console" As i suspected this is not a console but a PC in a fancy box.


----------



## zeveroth (Jan 4, 2019)

Vorde said:


> I feel like I'm the only one here who things the design is kind of awesome. Its different, and it sticks out. The current generation of consoles imo just look like plastic boxes, instead of interesting designs. I mean, look at the original PS3 or the Model 1 Sega Genesis. They broke the mold and still ended up looking pretty awesome.


TBH, I felt the og ps3 was fugly as s#@t


----------



## guily6669 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thats what it looks like, but I still don't think they will want to enter console wars with M$ and Sony with just a PC, I guess inside everything will be more like a console and also hard protected against pirating.

I'm keeping with my old PC from 2011, in the time on Next Gen consoles I will probably wait a bit more and rather make a new PC...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2019)

Honestly, seeing startups like these reminds me of the 5th generation of consoles, where everyone and their mother were trying to get into the industry.  Granted, startups today have it a little easier, thanks to most systems using the x86-64 architecture, and with engines like Unity existing, but people still need a reason to go out and buy this.  They can't really tout performance, since most performance-minded individuals are probably just going to opt for building a gaming rig from scratch.



Xzi said:


> That's straight-up a PC tower.  An ugly one, but still, how are they calling this a 'console?'


Insert comment about modern consoles being basically modified gaming PCs here.



osaka35 said:


> When they talk about creating games, they could try and sell it as an indie box. It'd be the only interesting selling point it could possibly make.


I feel that's already a niche that the Switch is quickly swiping up, and besides, it seems like this system is marketed more towards people who want to run more graphically-intensive games than people who want pick-up-and-play indies.  Unless this system grabs some nice exclusives (unlikely, considering I had never heard of this Studio until I read this article), I don't see the system performing particularly well.


----------



## guily6669 (Jan 4, 2019)

LOL they made Project Cars 1\2 and worked on NFS Shift 1\2 and a few other games, they are not known for many time, but Project Cars probably everyone who like racing games heard of it since it spread to consoles to...

But yeah, its a galaxy far away from M$ or Sony brands...


----------



## zoogie (Jan 4, 2019)

@Shubshub
 
Your console has arrived XD


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 4, 2019)

Omg looks like a cheap ass pc led case. If I use this next to my chroma led keyboard mouse and mousepad I got a christmas tree.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 4, 2019)

get a load of this gamer gear


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 4, 2019)

Do we really need more consoles in an already-saturated console market? Wake me up when something unique that other consoles haven't done gets released.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 4, 2019)

Why the fuck does it look like a cartoon cowboy hat? I'm certain it's just another linux based gaming PC being branded as a console.


Vorde said:


> I feel like I'm the only one here who things the design is kind of awesome. Its different, and it sticks out. The current generation of consoles imo just look like plastic boxes, instead of interesting designs. I mean, look at the original PS3 or the Model 1 Sega Genesis. They broke the mold and still ended up looking pretty awesome.


Those still ended up being rectangular though. This thing is way too tall and probably won't fit anywhere but the floor, and I doubt they're gonna put any rubber feet on to prevent scratches.


----------



## Mr. Elementle (Jan 4, 2019)

I can almost guarantee that this things is gonna run a modified version of linux, and feature whatever steam games with linux support they can license, and some tech demo games that have cutting edge graphics for 2019, but will be out of date in 2021 when it releases.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 4, 2019)

Xzi said:


> That's straight-up a PC tower. An ugly one, but still, how are they calling this a 'console?'



Microsoft still calls the XBox One a console even after adding keyboard and mouse support.  I mean, I know it's still locked down and sells relatively cheap for the hardware inside, but most consoles today are just PCs.  It's unsurprising with the whole HD and now 4K race.  PCs are king of performance, and there's really no competition on that front.  Maybe that'll change with ARMs growth?  I doubt it given that (1) it took Intel a long time to ramp up clock rate let along instructions per cycle and (2) you still need an AMD/nVidia GPU.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 4, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> Thats what it looks like, but I still don't think they will want to enter console wars with M$ and Sony with just a PC, I guess inside everything will be more like a console and also hard protected against pirating.
> 
> I'm keeping with my old PC from 2011, in the time on Next Gen consoles I will probably wait a bit more and rather make a new PC...


This thing will probably just be running linux so good luck blocking piracy. Even if they make some custom distro that prevents installing from unapproved sources (which I doubt they'll do, they'll probably just slap Ubuntu on it with some custom desktop environment if they even do that) all you'd have to do is install a regular distro, which you'll almost certainly be able to do unless they make a proprietary mobo that doesn't allow new OSes but that would be a ton of work and even then would likely be temporary. Even a Chromebook can be made to install linux, so this thing stands next to no chance against piracy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 4, 2019)

"The most powerful game console" yeah, it's called a PC.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 4, 2019)

ahh lordy jesus in heaven it just looks like a prebuilt. What is their market for this thing? If it isn't a PC, this would look awful in a living room, so it can't compete with a living room console, and it would be lame to put in a bedroom. In a bedroom you'd want a PC, not this nonsense that'll probably run a console-based OS, seeing that it's marketed as a console. It's like the worst of both worlds already


----------



## eriol33 (Jan 5, 2019)

Is this basically ouya luxury edition?


----------



## benson733 (Jan 5, 2019)

It's ugly. I'll stick with PS5 or Xbox 4 XYZ....


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 5, 2019)

It reminds me of Freezer Bunny from The Sims games.


----------



## guicrith (Jan 5, 2019)

And it comes with this controller:


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 5, 2019)

Ouya 2.0. Hell yeah!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 5, 2019)

OK, if you up and comers want to bask in the glory of being a part of the Fellowship of GabeN's First Church of Latter Day Gamer's Witnesses without forsaking the form factor of a console, here ya' go!

https://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-202

I just wish I had gone with this as opposed to the Phanteks Shift for my current build that I plan on salvaging real soon here...



Vorde said:


> I feel like I'm the only one here who things the design is kind of awesome. Its different, and it sticks out. The current generation of consoles imo just look like plastic boxes, instead of interesting designs. I mean, look at the original PS3 or the Model 1 Sega Genesis. They broke the mold and still ended up looking pretty awesome.



It certainly is unique. Maybe even beautiful...kind of like a snowflake! /s

No, but in all seriousness, the first two models of the Genesis looked cool (the second one is personally my favorite from a design point of view, the only thing that has a right to be as big as the Genesis Model 1 is either the CDX or the JVC X'Eye), but the original PS3's design is just not transport friendly at all and is just an eyesore compared to the sleek and simple PS4. Hell, the gold one I have (that I don't want to sell but may have to for this next college semester) looks like a work from ancient Egypt!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2019)

All I can say is, don't


----------



## Godofcheese (Jan 5, 2019)

Holy shit that looks bad


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 5, 2019)

Not exactly close, but first thing I thought of when I saw the pic and I think you can probably see it too. Or maybe I'm just hungry?


----------



## dude1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Not exactly close, but first thing I thought of when I saw the pic and I think you can probably see it too. Or maybe I'm just hungry?



and i thought the xbox one that did the chime was a dorky cool marketing giminck.


this needs to be a thing lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

realistically even if this isn't a scam and those are working prototypes its years off and can look completely different at release so this means nothing other then its free market research for them to see how people take the design


----------



## Brigand (Jan 5, 2019)

Chary said:


> The lights seem to act like they're trying to be "cool PC gamur" RGBs, but they just look like neon outlines of Rabbids...


Not gonna be able to unsee that now...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> I think the design is interesting but I REALLY wish they didn't go for the high end and instead went for the low end like the Switch. We already have enough competition at the high end with Sony, Microsoft and PC. This is why I'm really hoping that the Atari Box succeeds. Not all of us need bleeding edge graphics and lets be frank, low end machines force developers to get creative. Just look at the amazing work that Panic Button has done for the Switch and similar work that High Voltage did for Wii. The industry needs both low and high end machines.


I dunno where you got the switch being a low end machine, it sells for more than both the xbox one and ps4. The idea that you'd pay more for hardware knowing its worse than the competition just so devs have to work harder is the dumbest thing I've ever heard


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 5, 2019)

Doesn't a company have to be well known before they can at least hope to get good sales? I've never even heard of these guys.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jan 5, 2019)

Y'all are giving these guys far too much credit.

This image has made clear that this is 100% pure scam, like the Vega+, MachZ, or Atari VCS. Once they nail down "specs" they will start their own fundraising site, rake in the dough, and release minimal updates for a year or two before vanishing completely.

After all you don't have to worry about releasing in a crowded market if you never actually release. :thinking.jpg:


----------



## SushiKing (Jan 5, 2019)

wow, what a piece of turd.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 5, 2019)

kprovost7314 said:


> Doesn't a company have to be well known before they can at least hope to get good sales? I've never even heard of these guys.


Not because YOU never heard of them
That everyone else didnt either


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 5, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Not because YOU never heard of them
> That everyone else didnt either


I'm sure tons of other people have never heard of them before either, but whatever.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 5, 2019)

Judging by their previous media blurbs I will bet almost anything that it is basically an Intel Skull Canyon NUC (or similar) in a fancy box. That's not necessarily a bad thing though, if they make good on the rest of those promises around the ecosystem and SDK's.

PS4 and X-Box one aren't anything exotic either. We all know the Switch is just an Nvidia Shield tablet without Nintendo.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 5, 2019)

kprovost7314 said:


> I'm sure tons of other people have never heard of them before either, but whatever.


I didnt either actually


----------



## bowser (Jan 5, 2019)

I heard they're not making it in yellow because they'll get sued by McDonald's.


----------



## Mythical (Jan 5, 2019)

It's just a prank bro


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 5, 2019)

Myself, I wouldn't buy it.

Don't need a "high end" console to play the very same crap released for older console generations, but abrogated and with a "new" cover on the sleeve.
Also, I've said it before, and I'll say it again, VR gaming is not the future.
Want an example? Check out that crap of "that lame brand owner's" VR.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 5, 2019)

DayVeeBoi said:


> Judging by their previous media blurbs I will bet almost anything that it is basically an Intel Skull Canyon NUC (or similar) in a fancy box. That's not necessarily a bad thing though, if they make good on the rest of those promises around the ecosystem and SDK's.


Except the design of what you linked there is far, far more appealing than what's in the OP.  And even that I doubt will sell anywhere near console numbers.



DayVeeBoi said:


> PS4 and X-Box one aren't anything exotic either. We all know the Switch is just an Nvidia Shield tablet without Nintendo.


Switch wouldn't exist without Nintendo, it's a portable Shield TV designed by Nintendo.  Neither the Shield tablet nor the portable was really on par with Switch design.  PS4 at least has a fairly sleek and simple interface going for it, but XB1 has a worse UI than any console I've ever seen.  Zero reason to consider buying an XB1 over PC or another console.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jan 5, 2019)

Mad Box, Crazy Controllers, Insane VR headset and haywire HDMI cable are included.

Freaked out mouse and stamped on keyboard are sold separately.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm not sure what to think of the reactions. Half of you seem to say that it looks like a PC, while the other half screams out how ugly it looks. So more than anything, this thread tells me we should never hold a gbatemp-LAN. I fear it'd be an immediate clash between those with a traditional-shaped grey/black box PC's (aka "boring") and those who bring RGB-curved experimental designs (aka "WTFFFFFFF????"). We'd need a moderator to tell everyone to chill before anyone has even properly connected their PC. 

Ahem...on the topic itself: I'm on the bench on this one. It certainly stands out. But I'm mostly reminded of the first iMac's. Those stood out as well, and were considered ugly at best ("toys" was actually worse, since it implied that it wouldn't be able to run anything decent). But like it or not: it was one of the first steps that got apple back from being "just a random tech company" to the juggernaut it later became.


Mr. Elementle said:


> I can almost guarantee that this things is gonna run a modified version of linux, and feature whatever steam games with linux support they can license.


No shit, Sherlock. Here's another prediction for you: despite what sort of mobile revolutionary car manufacturers promise you, the next generation of cars will have WHEELS underneath them. Why? Because there's no need to reinvent those things! Same here: linux is free, easily modifyable and has come a long way in proper driver support. It'd be retarded to just say "naaaah...we might be a small team, but we'll just start from scratch working on an OS. We've got a name to maintain. "
Likewise: just about every game is on steam, so it doesn't take Nostradamus-powers to predict they want games that aren't tied into a system to be ported to their machine.



chrisrlink said:


> Imagine if Valve sues them for making it cause of their failed steam boxes/machines (they have to get the money back somehow) ...


Erm...What? What?  But...valve doesn't even OWN steam machines, let alone that they manage to patent "curved RGB design". How could...

...oh, wait. I get it. This isn't about the topic. It's about imagination. Right. Okay. Yup...I get the picture.


_*in a near future, in an alternate universum near you*
_
*Judge*: here ye, here ye. We stand here to hold the trial between Valve and Slightly mad studios. The former accuses the latter of stealing the concept of the idea behind one of their partner's designs, hereafter known as "steam machines". Gentlemen...are these allegations correct?
*Gabe Newell:* _*looks bright, smart, intelligent and fit. Golden sunlight whelms over his waving hair with an angelic chorus humming in the background. Everyone in the courtroom (including court officials) does a Mexican wave as he stands up from his chair and proclaims in a clear, kind and authorian voice*_ Yes, your honor. A couple years ago, we launched a hardware line-up that was not ready for prime time yet. Even though we discontinued the brand, it was stolen from us from...them! _*points in dramatic 'Ace Attorney' gesture to the Slightly Mad representative*_
*Judge*: I see. Slightly mad representative...how do you plead?
*Representative*: _*a hunchebacked cross between Gollum and Severus Snape. He looks suspicious and fearful. A stench of humid sweat erupts from his drooling orifices as he hisses*_ Yessssss...we wanted it. Needed design. Stole it. We wanted to flood market with inferior consoles. Damage gamersssss. Yesssssss....
*Judge*: disrupting the market for innocent gamers? that is a _serious_ allegation! I hereby sentence you to a fine that amounts to the production cost of Half life 3!_ *glancing at Gabe*_ Which...by the way...?
*Newell*: it shall be made. And released tomorrow. And right in time for our next steam sale to celebrate this fine serving of justice!
*Crowd*:_ *nerdgasms*_


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 5, 2019)

So, the Slightly Mad Mad Box design is slightly mad. I doubt this design will go unchanged. 



B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> They can't really tout performance, since most performance-minded individuals are probably just going to opt for building a gaming rig


But performance is touted between consoles all the time by console makers.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 5, 2019)

And this folks, is what happens when you hire Tempy to design a console for your company. 

Now let's all bleach our eyes together.


----------



## Mr. Elementle (Jan 5, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> No shit, Sherlock. Here's another prediction for you: despite what sort of mobile revolutionary car manufacturers promise you, the next generation of cars will have WHEELS underneath them. Why? Because there's no need to reinvent those things! Same here: linux is free, easily modifyable and has come a long way in proper driver support. It'd be retarded to just say "naaaah...we might be a small team, but we'll just start from scratch working on an OS. We've got a name to maintain. "
> Likewise: just about every game is on steam, so it doesn't take Nostradamus-powers to predict they want games that aren't tied into a system to be ported to their machine.



???Okay, but like so you agree with me that they aren't going to develop a new console OS and it's just a glorified linux PC that they're calling a console, like you sort of snatched what i said out of the air like??? because to you use your car analogy if someone announced their new hoverboard model, but it had 4 wheels and also a steering wheel and you sit inside but there's no roof, you can call it a hoverboard but it's still a car without a roof, just like this is still just gonna be a pc

I realized after posting this that the thing describe there is called a convertable, i forgot those existed for some reason, but like you get the idea


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 5, 2019)

king_leo said:


> I dunno where you got the switch being a low end machine, it sells for more than both the xbox one and ps4. The idea that you'd pay more for hardware knowing its worse than the competition just so devs have to work harder is the dumbest thing I've ever heard




Um, 100+ million people paid for low end hardware with the Wii. Developers shouldn't be afraid to push hardware. As Kennedy once said

_"We choose to go to the moon. We choose to go to the moon in this decade and do the other things, not because they are easy, but because they are hard, because that goal will serve to organize and measure the best of our energies and skills, because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one which we intend to win, and the others, too."_

You honestly think that the greatest achievements of this industry came because developers had the tools and horsepower easily laid before them? NO! The best development techniques came because there was a problem or a restriction that either needed to be solved or worked around. Resident Evil 2 on Nintendo 64 is a shining example. The problem with today's industry is that developers are starting to get too used to having what they "need" that they don't learn nor take the time to optimize their games. Just look at the many 60-100 GB games we have now.

Back to the Switch, YES it is the low end of the modern console spectrum. Price means nothing In the case of Raw horsepower...

PC
XBox One X
PS4 Pro
XBox One S - PS4 standard (too lazy to check on these two right now)
Xbox one Launch Edition
Nintendo Switch
Wii U

I like my Switch but in no way do I kid myself and say that it's high end. All the money that you are shelling out is based on the dock and the joycons. Heck even compare the Switch to the price of the Shield TV. both devices are using the same SOC. My statement still stands. I want to see the Switch have some competition on the low end. I CARE about making gaming accessible and affordable to everyone. I wasn't born with a silver spoon up my hiney. I know that some families struggle. Not everyone is able to hold onto middle class status. That doesn't mean that we restrict those people from video games. Music, movies, television and books are widely available, regardless of economic situation. If gaming is to stay the dominant form of entertainment then the industry needs to be as easily accessible to the masses.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 5, 2019)

king_leo said:


> I dunno where you got the switch being a low end machine, it sells for more than both the xbox one and ps4. The idea that you'd pay more for hardware knowing its worse than the competition just so devs have to work harder is the dumbest thing I've ever heard


I don't know where you're going with this but it being a low end machine doesn't mean it's bad. It's significantly weaker than any of its competitors' home consoles. It barely keeps pace with most higher end phones. No amount of sales will change that.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 5, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I don't know where you're going with this but it being a low end machine doesn't mean it's bad. It's significantly weaker than any of its competitors' home consoles. It barely keeps pace with most higher end phones. No amount of sales will change that.


Switch is about 3/4ths of a generation back, but let's not be deceptive.  It's not as if PS3/XB360 could keep pace with modern high-end phones either, and to top it off, neither of those was even remotely portable.  Modern game engine support gives Switch a great price : performance ratio.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2019)

so it's just a shitty pc with a really shitty case! straight to on sale release


----------



## Juggalo Debo (Jan 5, 2019)

I like em, but i also get in the aesthetics of stuff. I bought a car I put a bodykit on it.... I


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 5, 2019)

looks ugly as hell, and it seems to be a pc tower lol. that design is not something to have under a tv  its too tall, most tvs wont have space to have that under  it...


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jan 5, 2019)

It's the new console ouyatuya! Wait a min.....


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2019)

It won't sell looking like that. Doesn't look like a console.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 5, 2019)

Mr. Elementle said:


> ???Okay, but like so you agree with me that they aren't going to develop a new console OS and it's just a glorified linux PC that they're calling a console, like you sort of snatched what i said out of the air like??? because to you use your car analogy if someone announced their new hoverboard model, but it had 4 wheels and also a steering wheel and you sit inside but there's no roof, you can call it a hoverboard but it's still a car without a roof, just like this is still just gonna be a pc
> 
> I realized after posting this that the thing describe there is called a convertable, i forgot those existed for some reason, but like you get the idea


I certainly agree that they're going to use Linux, but IMHO that doesn't make it somehow less of a console. I mean...ps4's os is based on freebsd, and it's not a secret that the xbone runs a modified windows. If those aren't consoles, then I don't know what is.and I certainly don't get why this box should be called different.


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 5, 2019)

zoogie said:


> @Shubshub
> View attachment 154258
> Your console has arrived XD


I guess I am suing


----------



## netovsk (Jan 5, 2019)

Does this design look cost effective to them? Set sail for fail!


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 5, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> I certainly agree that they're going to use Linux, but IMHO that doesn't make it somehow less of a console. I mean...ps4's os is based on freebsd, and it's not a secret that the xbone runs a modified windows. If those aren't consoles, then I don't know what is.and I certainly don't get why this box should be called different.


well consoles without exclusive games aren't really consoles, if its only gonna play some pc ports then it wont really be a "console" imo.

same way i never called steam boxes consoles.
ouya,steam boxes and so on all failed miserably, you cant make a pc that plays pc games and pass it under a console just becuase it connects to the tv, it doesn't work, not to mention they dont read physical media, or have their own studios to make games, if it *plays pc games only* people already have a pc so they just skip them altogether.


----------



## iyenal (Jan 5, 2019)

Ouya Fail v2 announced


----------



## emigre (Jan 5, 2019)

Ive got to admire how batshit this looks. It beats the generic black box look.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks like a fucking hat


----------



## Sliter (Jan 5, 2019)

this kinda give me the same energy of zeebo, but actually looks very better lol
in the power, at least


----------



## Gamer4Lyfe (Jan 5, 2019)

This thing cracks me up, it looks shit. As someone said earlier, they should have kept the whole picture blurred.


----------



## Edgarska (Jan 5, 2019)

So it's a PC with a closed environment.
To be fair, the current consoles are already just crappy PCs (and an Nvidia Shield), but at least they're not this ugly.


----------



## Boostnek9 (Jan 5, 2019)

That's the ugliest piece of hardware I've seen in a while.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2019)

Yuck, RGB.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 5, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Switch wouldn't exist without Nintendo, it's a portable Shield TV designed by Nintendo. Neither the Shield tablet nor the portable was really on par with Switch design. PS4 at least has a fairly sleek and simple interface going for it, but XB1 has a worse UI than any console I've ever seen. Zero reason to consider buying an XB1 over PC or another console.





Xzi said:


> Except the design of what you linked there is far, far more appealing than what's in the OP. And even that I doubt will sell anywhere near console numbers.



I am not sure what your point is, or what relevance it has to my comment so I find it hard to respond. Sorry.


----------



## K3N1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Any built in roms?


----------



## SS4 (Jan 5, 2019)

Meh, consoles nowadays are just a specific PC build running a slightly customized x86 OS.
I lost interest in console completely after the PS3 era . . .


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 5, 2019)

kenenthk said:


> Any built in roms?



Why? So we can have another piece of crap Soulja Boy Chinese console with preinstalled ROMs that run at 40 Hz?


----------



## snails1221 (Jan 5, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Why? So we can have another piece of crap Soulja Boy Chinese console with preinstalled ROMs that run at 40 Hz?


That made me chuckle out loud a bit. This is probably just going to be another Steam Machine type deal.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 5, 2019)

snails1221 said:


> That made me chuckle out loud a bit. This is probably just going to be another Steam Machine type deal.



Oh yes, because we don't have enough of those already  This is truly anathema.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 5, 2019)

The console can't be more than $500. Also, if they really wanted to, can make their own exclusives.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 5, 2019)

This'll be the next big craze, just like the Steam boxes.

Instant success.


...oh wait


----------



## Xzi (Jan 5, 2019)

DayVeeBoi said:


> I am not sure what your point is, or what relevance it has to my comment so I find it hard to respond. Sorry.


I mean, it's not a _necessity_ to respond, but my point was basically that the Skull Canyon NUC looks a lot more appealing than the Mad Box, and even that will be extremely niche.  If a person was looking for the ease-of-use of a console, then Switch = PS4 >>> XB1 > Linux prebuilts  in that category.  NUCs seem a lot more appealing to the enthusiast and power user crowd, but I don't see them having much success targeting your standard consumer market.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2019)

Quite the ugly looking PC you've got there.


----------



## Axmand (Jan 5, 2019)

Hard to say, in the modern console market you need "strong legs" to walk in because right now the 3rd Parties got a lot of precaution when they develop exclusivities, even when they do for multiples consoles.

So if this guy dont have the minimum support in less of a year: BYE BYE...


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 5, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> The console can't be more than $500. Also, if they really wanted to, can make their own exclusives.


the console is 3 years away lol by the time it releases its specs will be crap lol.


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 5, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> the console is 3 years away lol by the time it releases its specs will be crap lol.


Na man they using pc parts from the future... Why not just get the winning lotto numbers is beyond me.
Lets see them make the box run ps4,xbox and pc games. that would be something.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> So, the Slightly Mad Mad Box design is slightly mad. I doubt this design will go unchanged.
> 
> 
> But performance is touted between consoles all the time by console makers.


Ah, then it's probably just me, as both myself and many guys I know have mainly transitioned to PC, I had assumed that console manufacturers had given up on marketing performance increases and more on experiences.  Come to think of it, both the Xbox One X, as well as the start of the 8th generation were littered with claims of large improvements in performance.  It seems these days, consoles are more about convenience than raw power anyways.


----------



## Bla1ze (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah, this is never coming out lol.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 6, 2019)

already have a pc don't need this piece of shit

this monstrosity is gonna do 4k/60? bs the 1-x can't even do *REAL *4k without *TRICKS *


----------



## guily6669 (Jan 6, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> This thing will probably just be running linux so good luck blocking piracy. Even if they make some custom distro that prevents installing from unapproved sources (which I doubt they'll do, they'll probably just slap Ubuntu on it with some custom desktop environment if they even do that) all you'd have to do is install a regular distro, which you'll almost certainly be able to do unless they make a proprietary mobo that doesn't allow new OSes but that would be a ton of work and even then would likely be temporary. Even a Chromebook can be made to install linux, so this thing stands next to no chance against piracy.


I still don't think that it will be just a PC... They will probably do similar to Sony\M$ talking with AMD to make some custom SOC 4 them probably something with Ryzen cores (with some features cut) and a GPU more powerful than any included in any SOC that AMD actually sells for PC makers.

Because if it was just a PC then Steam would have been a console maker too with their shitty console like PC's which were expensive and not much upgradeable in the fact that you actually need space in a PC case if you want to keep using the same case 4 everything coming out...

From the way they are talking they seem to be actually meaning to make an actual pure gaming console to compete with M$\Sony\Nintendo... And then you have the other fact that they want to give similar hardware to a very fast PC 2 years from now at around the same price as the other Next Gen consoles, this tells right away hardware will be fully custom and not just throwing 1000$ or more worth of actual pure PC parts to sell for like 500$?...

ps: The more the better and just the fact they want to support most VR headsets and at high FPS is a + and if they put no online subscriptions screw all the others 4 me... I hate is its stupid design, but maybe for the shitty size of that huge box could it have liquid cooling??? (I just hate the shitty gaming trends of nowadays RGB leds, screw all that garbage).


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 6, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> I still don't think that it will be just a PC... They will probably do similar to Sony\M$ talking with AMD to make some custom SOC 4 them probably something with Ryzen cores (with some features cut) and a GPU more powerful than any included in any SOC that AMD actually sells for PC makers.
> 
> Because if it was just a PC then Steam would have been a console maker too with their shitty console like PC's which were expensive and not much upgradeable in the fact that you actually need space in a PC case if you want to keep using the same case 4 everything coming out...
> 
> ...


lol people said the same thing about atari box, they said a new console and so on, in the end its just an pc really lol, nothing custom at all.

Making custom stuff costs millions, this wont have millions of budget to waste on a console without any reveal if it will even have its own set of games or if it will just play pc games once again.


----------



## Lemon_ (Jan 6, 2019)

Xbox 720 looks sick.


----------



## guily6669 (Jan 6, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> lol people said the same thing about atari box, they said a new console and so on, in the end its just an pc really lol, nothing custom at all.
> 
> Making custom stuff costs millions, this wont have millions of budget to waste on a console without any reveal if it will even have its own set of games or if it will just play pc games once again.


Yeah well execpt a very fast PC 2 years from now will cost 1000$+... So I'm sure they will have something similar to current Xone\PS4 a full AMD SOC in a motherboard made with just the needed stuff and the rest cut...

They actually told when they buy a lot of it becomes cheaper... So I'm still thinking it will be a SOC based on Ryzen CPU cores with some kind of next gen AMD GPU inside.

If they are wanting to stay ahead of Next Gen consoles at around the same price I don't expect them to just throw a Intel I9 9900K it and put a RTX2080ti in it 4 sure... Even a ~500$ PC now can't do much in terms of gaming, PS5 and next Xbox will push the boundaries once again for console hardware and the only way to do it is with full custom hardware based on PC hardware with features cut to lower costs.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 6, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> Yeah well execpt a very fast PC 2 years from now will cost 1000$+... So I'm sure they will have something similar to current Xone\PS4 a full AMD SOC in a motherboard made with just the needed stuff and the rest cut...
> 
> They actually told when they buy a lot of it becomes cheaper... So I'm still thinking it will be a SOC based on Ryzen CPU cores with some kind of next gen AMD GPU inside.
> 
> If they are wanting to stay ahead of Next Gen consoles at around the same price I don't expect them to just throw a Intel I9 9900K it and put a RTX2080ti in it 4 sure... Even a ~500$ PC now can't do much in terms of gaming, PS5 and next Xbox will push the boundaries once again for console hardware and the only way to do it is with full custom hardware based on PC hardware with features cut to lower costs.


i predict this thing wont even be released, it will stay on limbo and then cancelled, i mean what is their track record producing hardware? nothing and games? well they released like 5 or 6 racing games and that is all...


----------



## weatMod (Jan 7, 2019)

WTF is that neon nightmare?
it looks like  a cheap PC case you would buy at 5 below


----------



## Andalitez (Jan 7, 2019)

Homebrew guys /s


----------



## guily6669 (Jan 7, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> i predict this thing wont even be released, it will stay on limbo and then cancelled, i mean what is their track record producing hardware? nothing and games? well they released like 5 or 6 racing games and that is all...


That is a very valid point... I also don't have much faith in them.

On the NFS which was the most known game was under EA so I don't think they won much...

I also don't think they won that much gazillions of $ with Project Cars, when it was announced it got me crazy, but then mehh I just played online for a bit and did time trials all the time as I didn't like the career.

But if the console really comes out the way they are picturing it, it will probably still be a beast, but exclusives..........


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 7, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> That is a very valid point... I also don't have much faith in them.
> 
> On the NFS which was the most known game was under EA so I don't think they won much...
> 
> ...


if you read their interviews they say they aren't making exclusives or paying any studio to make exclusives for them lol, so yeah if they make project cars 4(in 3 years i guess since 3 is next year) they will still release them on ps5 and xbox whatever so yeah the incentive to even get this "console" keeps diminishing.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2019)

See. Look at design 4. Consoles can look different without looking completely mad.


----------



## FR0ZN (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow these look like pure and unfiltered bullshit.
I thought Alienware devices looked stupid, but these designs top everything.

Where are you going to place this device? In your livingroom?


----------



## wormdood (Jan 8, 2019)

i dont know why everyone is hating this based on what it wont be (or the specs it wont have) . . . nintendo proved time and time again that amazing hardware is not needed if they can achieve/secure a few good ip's they would be golden . . . also while on the topic of nintendo they may be leaving the console market by the time the next generation comes by ... i can totally see them trusting a tiny no-name software companies underpowered console before even considering releasing a mario and/or a pokemon game on a sony and/or a microsoft console


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2019)

update: it doesn't matter what they make it look like it's going to be shit regardless


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm not going to lie: that black&white cube-ish design looks kind of cool. And I mean in the sense of cool, not in the sense of "compared to the original design".

Still...despite the looks potentially not sucking, my estimation of this becoming a success diminishes (and I was skeptical earlier). Again: for me as a user, the design is the least important part of a computer or a console. And for the manufacturer, this should properly cater for placement of parts and the airflow-thingy that makes sure the thing doesn't overheat. Just the "oh, sure we can toss around the design as we see fit" message either means that they're not communicating with their manufacturing team or that they haven't even started yet. And both options are bad news...


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Jan 8, 2019)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> False News, this is the actual Mad Box
> View attachment 154245


Hide in it like a true madlad.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 8, 2019)

1st design? Nah fam
2nd and 3rd? Yes


----------



## link64uk (Jan 8, 2019)

I do like the look of the 4th design as its a bit more of a conventional shape shall we say.
the weird cowboy hat one is a no go for me like a few people said, where can you put it, certainly not under the T.V on a unit like most people do.


----------



## MiiJack (Jan 8, 2019)

At this point, they might as well make the design look like the PC you see in Portal.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2019)

Every concept they post brings me less and and less hope


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 8, 2019)

not going to lie design number 4 is not bad


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 8, 2019)

I still think this is vaporware, but at least the white dented GameCube design looks quite better.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 8, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> I still think this is vaporware, but at least the white dented GameCube design looks quite better.


Much better. Number 4 (?) looks like a failed router attempt, honestly... Or a "gaming edition" cable box..


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 8, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> I still think this is vaporware, but at least the white dented GameCube design looks quite better.


I like 4 since that touchpad thingy looks cool. Also the custom stuff sounds good, but yeah smells like vaporware


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2019)

Yeah, all the designs look like trash. The cheap DVS player design is the most serviceable, I like the LCD on it, it reminds me of the Scorpio devkit. The cube is a straight rip-off of the HP Omen  X and it's a waste of space while the first design is just a PC tower with wings. I hate to bring this up, but I regret calling the Xbox One a VCR back in the day, that design is the most fit for the purpose.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't know how anyone is supposed to take them seriously with these poor designs shown right out the gate. At the end the day, it goes in an entertainment center where subdued design is much more appealing. Go with something straight forward, not fancy lighting bullshit and shapes.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 8, 2019)

I actually really like all these designs, what about them makes you guys think you physically can't have it in your house? I'm curious.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 8, 2019)

This looks like something I'd have wanted a gaming system to look like when I was in middle school.  Sure it is unique, but it's also a bit of an eyesore, that thing would look out of place and stand out like a sore thumb among my TV and the other electronics around it.


----------



## ninjafrog658 (Jan 8, 2019)

Vorde said:


> I feel like I'm the only one here who things the design is kind of awesome. Its different, and it sticks out. The current generation of consoles imo just look like plastic boxes, instead of interesting designs. I mean, look at the original PS3 or the Model 1 Sega Genesis. They broke the mold and still ended up looking pretty awesome.



I see your point but this console justs looks ugly. You're right about a console's ability to look different and cool at the same time, but this console looks like a giant M, which imo is an aesthetic that simply just doesn't work for a console. Imagine if the Xbone looked like a giant X.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jonna said:


> I actually really like all these designs, what about them makes you guys think you physically can't have it in your house? I'm curious.


Most of us don't have room under our TV for a giant M.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 8, 2019)

Jonna said:


> I actually really like all these designs, what about them makes you guys think you physically can't have it in your house? I'm curious.


If I wanted my PC/console to look like a jukebox, there's better diy options.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 8, 2019)

Memoir said:


> If I wanted my PC/console to look like a jukebox, there's better diy options.


Oh my god


Can you make me one? This is a damn good idea.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 8, 2019)

I personally like the little cube one, but I don't think it will fare well against the competition. Without masterpiece exclusives, a console is pretty much doomed to fail.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 8, 2019)

Aaand the new ones look bad too. The cube is probably the nicest imo but considering it's going to be a PC-like console I can't see that being too small...

Still, why didn't this design posted by the CEO itself gain as much traction as the others?
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/bell_sms/status/1082042550607736833
It's not as flashy and gamer-y as the other ones but that's kinda the point, plus at the same time it still manages to look sleek and industrial. Being a horizontally oriented design also means it'll fit better on some desks and cramped spaces.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 8, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Aaand the new ones look bad too. The cube is probably the nicest imo but considering it's going to be a PC-like console I can't see that being too small...
> 
> Still, why didn't this design posted by the CEO itself gain as much traction as the others?
> https://twitter.com/bell_sms/status/1082042550607736833
> It's not as flashy and gamer-y as the other ones but that's kinda the point, plus at the same time it still manages to look sleek and industrial. Being a horizontally oriented design also means it'll fit better on some desks and cramped spaces.


That model kind of looks like a closed vinyl player. I kinda like it tbh.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 8, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> That model kind of looks like a closed vinyl player. I kinda like it tbh.


Same, honestly, but I might be a bit biased because I generally dislike the overcomplicated "gamer" aesthetic and prefer sleeker designs.

Plus, it would look actually pretty good imo if it they paint the top white:
(sorry for the rushed photoshopping, I should be studying instead of playing around with concept console designs ^^")


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 8, 2019)

I kinda like the last design picture. It seems really cool. The rest though are just odd.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 8, 2019)

Jonna said:


> I actually really like all these designs, what about them makes you guys think you physically can't have it in your house? I'm curious.



Aesthetically the rabbit one just looks ugly to me, practically it seems to take up too much unnecessary space and not everyone may have room for it.

Personally, I prefer consoles to be more like the phat PS2 or the PS4 which allows for limited stacking and is practical both vertically and horizontally.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 8, 2019)

R.I.P. Mad Games


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 8, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> R.I.P. Mad Games



Why RIP them? It hasn't been even a month since it was announced.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 8, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Why RIP them? It hasn't been even a month since it was announced.


Rest In Pasta


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 8, 2019)

AshuraZro said:


> I don't know how anyone is supposed to take them seriously with these poor designs shown right out the gate. At the end the day, it goes in an entertainment center where subdued design is much more appealing. Go with something straight forward, not fancy lighting bullshit and shapes.


tell that to the hardcore custom pc owners that have everything lit up like a rave


----------



## Andy2001 (Jan 8, 2019)

Prans said:


> View attachment 154232​
> _Slightly Mad Studios _barely dropped the news that they are working on an independent console to take on the next generation of consoles that the company's CEO, Ian Bell, released the first image renders of the console on Twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/bell_sms/status/1081170180582006785​It seems like Bell could not hold his excitement to share these designs as images of early design builds were initially expected to be released in four to six weeks' time.
> ...


had they snoop dogg designing the shell?
Shurely looks hellah blazin...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 8, 2019)

I choose the console that doesn't look like this:





The "hedron-cube" really looks like a melted OUYA.

The "hover-bored".....looks like a hoverboard for cats.

The other designs are....meh.

The post by RattletraPM is acceptable to me.


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 8, 2019)

Just checked the update... It seems like these guys are talking a whole lot.... Talking and looks....
Yeeahh.... Nintendo does the walk the walk.  These guys are doing a lot of talking about how it looks and I don't see them talking about how it RUNS and WHY it runs the way it does. Which components they will store in it. How much it will cost, etc...
I think how the thing looks should not be the most important thing here... ESPECIALLY when people don't even believe it will sell well/launch EVER. XD


----------



## guily6669 (Jan 8, 2019)

Well at least the 4th design would work here just like my PS4 under the TV, but it looks too extreme, I hope they have a Leds OFF feature.

Even the PS4 controller LEDs piss me off so I put black tape in front as my whole room was getting blue and I play in bed, the whole bed looking like a blue pool is quite annoying.

Anyway they would buy me if it's actually how they are picturing it in terms of price and performance, but only if it has ONLINE without subscription else I save way more buying a way more expensive PC but then I can buy games at half the price and run them all day long, all god gamn year online without paying a bloody subscription + all devices work in it, my Logitech G25, any controller, M\K........


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 8, 2019)

I expected nothing and I'm still disappointed.


----------



## Chizko (Jan 8, 2019)

Mmmmmmmm......................but no PC games..............


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 8, 2019)

...Didn't they try this with the AtariBox? 

Anyone obsessed with performance will be turned off by either the price or the lack of customization.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 9, 2019)

They must be Slightly Mad if they're gonna go with any of those designs


----------



## Dark Pulse (Jan 9, 2019)

My my, the Ouya is looking pretty fancy today.


----------



## anhminh (Jan 9, 2019)

So they want to make a PS4/Xbone with no exclusive and no Japanese game? With design like these? Good luck.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 9, 2019)

It looks like a disformed PS4 that tries to turn itself into a Nintendo Switch dock.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I mean, it's not a _necessity_ to respond,


I always try to respond to anyone who quotes me, I just think it is polite or if not, it's at least something of interest to me or I wouldn't have posted in the first place. You can see I have a reasonably old account with a fairly low post count. I don't just post willy-nilly to artificially inflate my imaginary internet points.


Xzi said:


> but my point was basically that the Skull Canyon NUC looks a lot more appealing than the Mad Box, and even that will be extremely niche.  If a person was looking for the ease-of-use of a console, then Switch = PS4 >>> XB1 > Linux prebuilts  in that category.  NUCs seem a lot more appealing to the enthusiast and power user crowd, but I don't see them having much success targeting your standard consumer market.


I have no comment on the exterior design of this thing (other than that it looks stupid), but I have learned over the last few years or so that my tastes are certainly not representative of the markets I partake in. I think that the main thing holding NUC and other small computers back from the mainstream is just the relative high cost to performance ratio at this point. Small form-factor is becoming quite common in office workstations etc and widespread adoption will drive the price down (it already is, just look at all these little celeron etc desktops you're starting to see in Walmart et al. even though they're slightly more expensive than comparable full-sized turds).

I promise you, in the next 10 years these things are going to be everywhere. They're starting to put socketed discrete GPU's in them (upgradeable), last year AsRock put out a Mini-STX (15cm x 14cm or 5" x 4.5") motherboard with a socketed AM4 (the current amd desktop socket) and an MXM dGPU slot. Last week, they just announced that in February they are releasing a barebones Mini-STX desktop (so everything but RAM, Storage and CPU) for $119 USD. I don't know if people here have been paying attention, but like an $100 Ryzen CPU has enough integrated graphics to make a pretty viable budget gaming rig particularly when you factor in the cost of PC games. I'm totally a console gamer, but the lack of innovation is seriously making me consider jumping ship this generation. From what I hear, even Nintendo is considering it, lmao!


----------



## hug0-a7x (Jan 11, 2019)

Insane


----------



## Vivisector (Jan 13, 2019)

These are all pretty outlandish. I wonder if the final releade will stray from these concepts due to fitting the internals in or productions costs. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it but I can say for certain it stands out a lot from a black rectangle and a black inclined rectangle.


----------



## pasc (Jan 14, 2019)

As always.. the software will decide if this can succeed...

I can't see devs jumping onboard...
Then again neither am I too impressed by the NSwitch as of yet.

Let's see...


----------



## XDel (Jan 16, 2019)

Nope


----------



## cost69er (May 9, 2019)

I think Alot of people are just fans of Xbox and PS. Personally I'm going to follow this thing and give it a go when it drops. Don't knock it until you tried it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Vorde said:


> I feel like I'm the only one here who things the design is kind of awesome. Its different, and it sticks out. The current generation of consoles imo just look like plastic boxes, instead of interesting designs. I mean, look at the original PS3 or the Model 1 Sega Genesis. They broke the mold and still ended up looking pretty awesome.


I agree, I'm tired of all the monopolies out there. I'm definitely ready for change.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 9, 2019)

cost69er said:


> I think Alot of people are just fans of Xbox and PS. Personally I'm going to follow this thing and give it a go when it drops. Don't knock it until you tried it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



If it ever releases


----------



## cost69er (May 9, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> If it ever releases


Fingers crossed lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

There's no originality left.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 9, 2019)

they all still look like shit


----------



## Edgarska (May 10, 2019)

cost69er said:


> There's no originality left.



You're right, this was already called Steam Box some years ago. Didn't do too good.


----------



## guily6669 (May 11, 2019)

cost69er said:


> I think Alot of people are just fans of Xbox and PS. Personally I'm going to follow this thing and give it a go when it drops. Don't knock it until you tried it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


100% agreed... If they really get the best Next Gen console hardware and get all multiplatform games at least, if it has no online paid subscription I'm already kinda sold depending on price...

However if all the multiplatform games they get are also on PC then mehh I will stick with my PC and probably end up buying a PS5 a few years later after release mostly for Gran Turismo and Hideo Kojima stuff.


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 11, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> 100% agreed... If they really get the best Next Gen console hardware and get all multiplatform games at least, if it has no online paid subscription I'm already kinda sold depending on price...
> 
> However if all the multiplatform games they get are also on PC then mehh I will stick with my PC and probably end up buying a PS5 a few years later after release mostly for Gran Turismo and Hideo Kojima stuff.



In all seriousness, this is a good thing. Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft need a well placed slap by some new competition. I hope this thing beats all of them. 

The only thing that people are complaining about is the design of system. 

Dear God it's atrocious..


----------



## cost69er (May 12, 2019)

WhiteMaze said:


> In all seriousness, this is a good thing. Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft need a well placed slap by some new competition. I hope this thing beats all of them.
> 
> The only thing that people are complaining about is the design of system.
> 
> Dear God it's atrocious..


Not atrocious, different


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 12, 2019)

cost69er said:


> Not atrocious, different



The gamecube is different, as well as the genesis model 1 and original ps3 mentioned before. This is different and atrociously designed. Looks like the kind of stuff you see in kickstarters with weird designs for the sake of weird design (Im looking at you, asterisk controllers)


----------



## cost69er (May 12, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> The gamecube is different, as well as the genesis model 1 and original ps3 mentioned before. This is different and atrociously designed. Looks like the kind of stuff you see in kickstarters with weird designs for the sake of weird design (Im looking at you, asterisk controllers)


I hear you, we all have different opinions, what really matters is what's under the hood.


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 12, 2019)

cost69er said:


> Not atrocious, different



I mean you can have a different design all you want. That's great. That's innovative. 

But it does not mean that it's a good design. I for one, do not like it. And I have a hard time believing the general public will find this design appealing as well.


----------



## Grmmish (May 14, 2019)

Making designs for a device that does not exist...


Reminds me of people that make trailers for movies/shows that did not start filming yet.
A.K.A.: A lot of the time it's all talk and no bite.


----------

